# Advise about consultants in RVH?



## tedette

Hi there,

I am posting this for a friend (yes, I really am!) who is currently waiting for private IVF with Dr Traub.  The waiting list with him is the longest apparently and she has been told she may not get treatment until January 2008.  

Understandably this is stressing her out 

She was wondering about transferring to one of the other consultants and she was told that Dr McManus and Dr McFaul both have shorter waiting lists.
Should she swap or just wait until January?

Thanks for any advice out there!


----------



## Starsky**

Sorry that I can't help with waiting list times but we are currently with Prof McClure and I would recommend him. You see him privately at the Ulster Ind Clinic, if you are interested why doesn't your friend contact the RFC to speak to his secretary were I'm sure she should be able to get info regarding waiting times. Although I didn't think or realise that your time on the waiting list had anything to do with your consultant. 
Another thing for food for thought when you are on tx you don't necessarily get to see your consultant it just depends who happens to be on duty when you are scheduled in.
Hope this helps and sure let me know how your friend gets on.
Also get her to view the N.Ireland thread as there are lots of us over there and many who are at or have been at the RFC, with various consultants.
Starskyxx


----------



## Fionab

Tedette

We have had private IVF with Dr McManus and found her really nice.  We saw her all the time so I haven't had any dealing with either Dr Traub or Dr McFaul.

Did they tell your friend how much shorter their lists are.  We are currently waiting for private ICSI with Dr McManus and were told it would be Nov/Dec.

Fiona


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi we are with prof maclure also although he has done none of my ec or et the waiting list is nothing to do with the consultant i already checked that out before doing my tx it just depends on the tx and were you live which may be different now the new trusts have imagilmated but before i know they did 8 tx per month per board.  You get put on the waiting list from the day you were first seen by a gynaecologist re your infertility.....which means i may have seen prof maclure for example yesterday and you seen him 6 months ago but i first seen my gynacologist in 2003 and you saw yours in 2004 which means then i would go in the waiting list before you.  I know this seems unfair as you attended the rfc before me.  Thats what makes the waiting list so long as you can move up and down the waiting list everyday until you get to the top ten then you can only move upwards.  And until you are in the top ten they will not tell you were you are on the waiting list.  I first saw prof maclure 14th feb 2005 then again 8th august 2005 but did not get my first icsi until nov 2006 and i first attended a gynae feb 2003.  Hope this is of help but as far as im concerned i dont think the consultant matters not unless this is a new thing.


----------



## tedette

Hi Fionab,

She told me she spoke to one of the secretaries at the RFC and she was told that Dr McFaul and Dr McManus both had waiting lists for private IVF of around 3/4 months, so depending on when you were told your timescale of Nov/Dec it could be right.

She was told that the each consultant deals with around 8 private patients per month...I think.

So the general consensus seems to be that all the consultants are good?


----------



## Shellyj

Hi all,, I just wanted to say that I think the protocol for the RVH waiting list has changed , as from last year. I cycled in May 07, and was told that once you are on the list, you only move upwards, and this was definately the case for me, ( NHS CYCLE). I hope this helps, my advice would be , dont wait, go to whoever cons, has the shortest list, or different clinic, as time is of 
the essence, as far as egg quantity and quality is concerned!
Good luck to all

Shellyjxxx


----------



## blmcni

Hi all

Just letting you know how long it's taken us. First saw gynacologist in Jan 06, referred to RFC at first appointment as we knew prob was male factor. Saw Dr McManus (who we both throught was lovely) in September 2006 and put onto waiting list for ICSI. Letter through in July to say our NHS cycle would begin Aug/Sept (so waiting excitedly for that).

Hope that helps

B


----------



## Lips

Hi

same as you originally i was refered to Traub, he actually told me himself his list was enormous and suggested Joanne McManus.  I saw him in July and saw her in November.  She is so nice, would really reccomend her.

Lips


----------



## allyjo

Just to add. I'm with DR McFaul and Have found him really good but i'm not sure about the waiting list. However I think the consultant are all nice.
I have found him to make me feel really reasurred even though he doesn't say very much. Would be nice to see the same consultant all the way through but on my last cycle I think I seen nearly all the consultants as I developed slight OHSS.

I agree that getting through the treatment and on to the system as quickly as possible does reduce some anxiety

Hope this helps


----------



## shazd

I am the Regional Organiser for Infertility Network in N. Ireland.  Can I please let you all know about a talk on infertility. Please be advised that the next Stork Infertility Support Group meeting will take place on Thursday 29 November at 8.00pm - 6 Mount Charles, off Botanic Avenue, Belfast.  Dr Tony Traub, Specialist in Reproductive Medicine, from the Regional Fertility Centre will provide a talk on "Infertility, General Causes and Treatments Available".  Should you wish to attend then please send me an email to [email protected] or phone 02890-825677 (leave a message just confirming your name and the fact that you will be attending).

Hope to see you there 

Sharon


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I are with Dr Traub.  We've only had our initial consultation with him but we found him to be very down to earth which we like.


----------

